

Ask PG: What happened with the acceptance letters for Startup School? - alexsb92

Were they sent out, and I just didn't receive one, or did you guys not finish looking over the hundreds of applications?<p>I tried doing some searches regarding it, but there seems to be no buzz regarding it, so I actually even made sure that I had the date right so I wouldn't make a fool of myself by posting this.<p>Edit: rewording.
======
wj
All of us that did not get accepted should spend the weekend working on our
projects!

~~~
alexsb92
Or watching the live stream. That's what I'll be doing.

------
mishmax
There's another post that claims you can check your status here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp>. Seems ligit. Is it?

~~~
buss
Interesting. I checked it earlier and it said I wasn't accepted. I just re-
checked and it's asking for verification that I'm coming.

We can't know that anything is ready until they send out the email, so don't
get excited/disappointed yet.

~~~
richiezc
same here, hope to receive the email soon. funny i've been checking all day as
well, and searching on twitter occasionally...

~~~
buss
Did you rsvp before getting the email? I still haven't gotten it, but the rsvp
page still indicates that I'm invited.

I'm beginning to wonder if they only sent emails to people who hadn't rsvp'd
already.

~~~
richiezc
yea I did RSVP earlier as well, check your bulk/spam folder? good luck

------
stangutu
I am also eagerly waiting for the response.

------
richiezc
hey what do you know, just got my acceptance email :)

Yes, the link to RSVP is the same as last year (after unwrapping the mailchimp
click tracking): <http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp>

~~~
grizzlylazer
I'm in as well! Congrats :)

------
louprado
I will be eagerly checking until midnight. Hope to see everyone on this thread
there.

------
aherlambang
does anyone know the acceptance rate for last year? and how many applied?

